# Best Fire Proof Box?



## coldsolderjoint (Feb 14, 2006)

What is you guys' recomendation for a fireproof box? I dont have room for a big safe and I'm not quite so worried about theft as I can probably hide a small box reasonably well. It would be used for safe storage of the few important documents, like the birth certificate, SS card, some bonds, etc.. possibly a few small valuable items, but nothing too crazy

Ive found some affordable ones here: 

http://www.sentrysafe.com

but only 30 minutes of protection. Our fire service is sometimes lacking in response times , Id feel safer with some more time, and it doesnt specifically say these are waterproof. 

Thanks


----------



## IsaacHayes (Feb 14, 2006)

http://www.sentrysafe.com/Products.asp?r=2&s=15 Water-proof, 1 hr Fire
http://www.sentrysafe.com/Products.asp?r=4&s=18 Water-proof, 1 hr Fire

Check out their office line, they have 2hr fire ratings and are water proof too.

I don't know of any others....


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Feb 14, 2006)

I know that you did not mention magnetic media but most boxes (like Sentry) are designed for paper, etc and if you ever do want fire protection for magnetic media you'll have to find a product that explicitly states it is designed to do so.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Feb 14, 2006)

They have some that works for 1/2hr for media too on their site. Look at it a little closer.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 14, 2006)

I saw an attache-sized version made by Fort Knox (I think), the same one that makes those FINE gun safes.


----------



## paulr (Feb 14, 2006)

Unless you have a compelling reason to want to keep documents and materials like that at home, the simplest solution is rent a safe deposit box at your local bank. It will be far more fireproof than anything you can install at home.


----------



## Kryosphinx (Feb 14, 2006)

I think I read somewhere that it takes an average of 2 minutes for a house to burn down. So 30 min is more than enough


----------



## Dirty Bob (Feb 15, 2006)

> I think I read somewhere that it takes an average of 2 minutes for a house to burn down. So 30 min is more than enough


That might be true, but a structure can stay hot for a long time after the flames die down, depending on how aggressive the fire dept. is in fighting it, and how extensive the fire is. In that case, 2 hours might not be enough.

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## Mikhail (Feb 15, 2006)

There are Sales on those safebox at TARGET store. $129 for SentrySafe with digital lock and $79 for SentrySafe with combination lock. 10% off all other safes. (pg.4 on Target calalog). It end this coming up Saturday. I am thinking going for combination lock instead of digital lock cuz of rubber button could be wear out by repeat using. even worse it will burn out during fire


----------



## drizzle (Feb 15, 2006)

paulr said:


> Unless you have a compelling reason to want to keep documents and materials like that at home, the simplest solution is rent a safe deposit box at your local bank. It will be far more fireproof than anything you can install at home.


I'm with Paul on this one. They aren't usually very expensive either. I think I pay about $15/yr for a small one that is still big enough for important documents.


----------



## _mike_ (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, if you do get one make sure it is water rated along with being (obviously) fire rated. Generally speaking, most fire departments still use water to put out fires. Even if they do happen to come a little late to the party.


----------

